# What is your climbing saw hanging on?



## I LOVE FIREWOOD (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm looking for a good laynard for my climb saw, just wanna see some pictures of what you people use for your saw while climbing. Thanks


----------



## Climbing Cutter (Nov 2, 2008)

I like the breakaway bungee lanyard, or a dog leash works well.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine is on a break away.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2008)

Nothing.





Now right handed


----------



## Marquis (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine is something I got out of Sherrill Tree mag/website. Kind of like a dog leash, but with a big built in ring on it, so you can either just let it hang long and far out of your way, or clip it on the ring so it's really close by


----------



## toddstreeservic (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a rock climbing daisy chain girth hitched to the handle and a carbiner clipped in the end.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 2, 2008)

> Mine is something I got out of Sherrill Tree mag/website. Kind of like a dog leash, but with a big built in ring on it, so you can either just let it hang long and far out of your way, or clip it on the ring so it's really close by



Me too. Here's the link...click here. Third one down (mine is the orange one with the snap on the end). I clip the snap to my rear saddle loop, and the ring gets clipped to either of two bent gate biners I have on either side of my saddle. The gates face out, so I just have to drop the ring onto the gate, and it's hooked. Getting the saw off of the biner is also a one handed operation.


----------



## D Mc (Nov 2, 2008)

I use an end of an old climbing line cut to the proper length with a locking carabiner on each end held on with scaffold knots. The carabiner allows it to be clipped close to your saddle when necessary. 

Working without a lanyard of some type I suppose is fine with no chance of somebody being underneath you. I have seen saws come out of the trees too many times not to recognise the extreme danger that represents.

Dave


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 2, 2008)

> the extreme danger that represents.



Plus the extreme inconvenience of dropping your saw out of a tree. Why one would not use a saw lanyard is beyond me.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 2, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> Plus the extreme inconvenience of dropping your saw out of a tree. Why one would not use a saw lanyard is beyond me.



Because they rather loose their saw than get pulled on.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the breakaway bungee lanyard. I clip it to my belt with a false chain link, then to the saw with a screw lock aluminum biner. I have a aluminum pear biner tucked behind the belt on my saddle that the big ring on the lanyard hooks to, keeping the saw hanging short.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 2, 2008)

> Because they rather loose their saw than get pulled on.



Why don't they:

1. Learn to make proper cuts so their saw doesn't get pulled

2. Use a breakaway lanyard

?


----------



## Nailsbeats (Nov 2, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> Why don't they:
> 
> 1. Learn to make proper cuts so their saw doesn't get pulled
> 
> ...




It can happen to anybody, anytime, proper cuts or not. The breakaway is still going to send the saw to the ground if you can't pull it out. I personally have never sent a saw out of a tree in 15 years of climbing, but have had a few pulled and have seen it many times.


----------



## md_tree_dood (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a lanyard available through sherrill that has a dog snap on the end with a metal ring 6 inches from a loop that you girth hitch around the saw's clip. I connect the dog snap to a breakaway ring on my saddle. If you don't have breakaway rings on your saddle you should buy a breakaway bungie lanyard.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Nov 2, 2008)

Grabbed a Buckingham breakaway bungee lanyard, has 2 rings on it as well, I climb with it tight to my belt, then let it swing away once I'm in the tree if I need to. Usually it stays tight to my belt.


----------



## huskystihl (Nov 2, 2008)

I LOVE FIREWOOD said:


> I'm looking for a good laynard for my climb saw, just wanna see some pictures of what you people use for your saw while climbing. Thanks



THE SCABBARD IN MY BUCKET


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Nov 2, 2008)

Break-a-way Bungee from Sherrill or Bailey's. Other times in the Bucket Scabbard !


----------



## treemandan (Nov 2, 2008)

D Mc said:


> I use an end of an old climbing line cut to the proper length with a locking carabiner on each end held on with scaffold knots. The carabiner allows it to be clipped close to your saddle when necessary.
> 
> Working without a lanyard of some type I suppose is fine with no chance of somebody being underneath you. I have seen saws come out of the trees too many times not to recognise the extreme danger that represents.
> 
> Dave



I don't know but I would figure at your age and with your wisdom you would NOT strap a saw to your hip with a rope that breaks at 8 grand, but I don't know.
Yeah, there is sh^% falling from the sky; watch out! I must have let the saw go about 3 times in my ilustrious carrer. Fixed em up, they ran great, a little expesive the one time. It hit the concrete like a watermelon, had to put all new plastic on the saw. Well, new used plastic mostly. Ash seems to like to hold on to the way I sharpen it I guess.
One time I was lost in the sauce up there doing my thing and someone comes underneath and screams " YO!" Gave me such a start I dropped a biner on his head. Didn't really hit him, actaully close though.


----------



## 046 (Nov 2, 2008)

a combination of small diameter bungee cord and small loop with snap. 

rides on small 7mm loop, snapped in when saw is not in use. 8mm bungee with mini biners holds on to saw when in use. bungee will support weight of saw, but will break if saw gets torn away.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 2, 2008)

I use the break-a-way bungee laynards and hang it onto my belt with a large Petzl caritool. The large spring gate makes it easy for hooking and unhooking your saw.


----------



## D Mc (Nov 3, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I don't know but I would figure at your age and with your wisdom you would NOT strap a saw to your hip with a rope that breaks at 8 grand, but I don't know.



LOL!!! I don't consider mysellf old or wise just stubborn and forgetfull. 

But to your point. Though I know others will disagree, I am not a fan of breakaway lanyards. The prevailing thought appears to be that saw snatch can happen at any moment, unbeknownst to the climber. This shouldn't be so. The scenarios that create saw snatch are not that difficult to recognize. This comes back to a pet peeve of mine on the reliance of safety gear at the expense of learning proper technique. 

When using a trimming saw, saw snatch is just not something I am overly concerned with. I do use my 660 quite frequently in the blocking down of trunks. I do not want a weak lanyard on that. In that situation I am not concerned with saw snatch because I know I can avoid that. I would be more concerned about putting a heavy saw like that down in a hurry if there were a weak link involved. 

Dave


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 3, 2008)

Buckingham bungee breakaway double ring lanyard hooked into a Kong Paddle biner on saddle and end ring locked to saddle with small alum non lock biner.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 3, 2008)

D Mc said:


> LOL!!! I don't consider mysellf old or wise just stubborn and forgetfull.
> 
> But to your point. Though I know others will disagree, I am not a fan of breakaway lanyards. The prevailing thought appears to be that saw snatch can happen at any moment, unbeknownst to the climber. This shouldn't be so. The scenarios that create saw snatch are not that difficult to recognize. This comes back to a pet peeve of mine on the reliance of safety gear at the expense of learning proper technique.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 3, 2008)

*Saw attachment....*

I don't use a breakaway bungee. I use a nylon strap with a chrome ring on my belt. Attached to that is a paddle beaner with the hook grinded off the gate lock. I hang my 020 or 361 off that. I just hold onto the saw in the tree and never have gotten it snatched in years of nearly everyday climbing. I used a lanyard for a little while and it came loose one (I have no idea how) but mostly it got in the way and was too short. 

Mike


----------



## oldirty (Nov 3, 2008)

this is what i go with.

no longer using the caritool though. replaced it with a big accessory biner.

apparbo, i gotta agree man. people are crazy to climb with no lanyard. get a breakaway....if the saw is going to get torn out of the tree it wont take you with it but the saw isnt going anywhere if you let it go either.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 3, 2008)

squad143 said:


> I use the break-a-way bungee laynards and hang it onto my belt with a large Petzl caritool. The large spring gate makes it easy for hooking and unhooking your saw.




careful with that thing man. i went through 2 of them. no thanks now. the plastic is going to get fatigued and let go.





D Mc said:


> But to your point. Though I know others will disagree, I am not a fan of breakaway lanyards. The prevailing thought appears to be that saw snatch can happen at any moment, unbeknownst to the climber. This shouldn't be so. The scenarios that create saw snatch are not that difficult to recognize. This comes back to a pet peeve of mine on the reliance of safety gear at the expense of learning proper technique.
> 
> When using a trimming saw, saw snatch is just not something I am overly concerned with. I do use my 660 quite frequently in the blocking down of trunks. I do not want a weak lanyard on that. In that situation I am not concerned with saw snatch because I know I can avoid that. I would be more concerned about putting a heavy saw like that down in a hurry if there were a weak link involved.
> 
> Dave




good stuff D. 

my 660 has its own strap for when it time to climb with it. an older real short stihl lanyard with a snap on it. perfect.


----------



## davej (Nov 28, 2008)

Seems like the best thing might be to have the saw tied to something below you with line that would break at (10 x saw_weight).


----------



## tree MDS (Nov 28, 2008)

D Mc said:


> LOL!!! I don't consider mysellf old or wise just stubborn and forgetfull.
> 
> But to your point. Though I know others will disagree, I am not a fan of breakaway lanyards. The prevailing thought appears to be that saw snatch can happen at any moment, unbeknownst to the climber. This shouldn't be so. The scenarios that create saw snatch are not that difficult to recognize. This comes back to a pet peeve of mine on the reliance of safety gear at the expense of learning proper technique.
> 
> ...



I agree with oldirty, good post.

I think you coined a new term (at least to me) "saw snatch" 

I love treework, where else can you yell up to someone, "just put a nice big open box on her, lol.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 28, 2008)

> The scenarios that create saw snatch are not that difficult to recognize. This comes back to a pet peeve of mine on the reliance of safety gear at the expense of learning proper technique.



+1

Does anyone know at what force the ring on the back of 200T is supposed to break?


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 28, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> +1
> 
> Does anyone know at what force the ring on the back of 200T is supposed to break?





It's not supposed to break.

And I've never seen one break.
Although I'm sure somewhere, someone, did have one break.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 28, 2008)

I use a home made lanyard, a piece of 1 wide webbing long enough to keep the saw below my feet and give me room to use it.




Nailsbeats said:


> I personally have never sent a saw out of a tree in 15 years of climbing, but have had a few pulled and have seen it many times.


I've sent 2 in my time, both wouldn't run for nothing and it was 100 degrees and I'd had enough, the first was a Homelite Super 2 back in 1989 and the second was a stihl 026 that was scared of heights, both were totaled and the stihl was mine, the Homelite wasn't but I really dropped it if anyone asked...........lol


----------



## MattyD (Nov 30, 2008)

squad143 said:


> I use the break-a-way bungee laynards and hang it onto my belt with a large Petzl caritool. The large spring gate makes it easy for hooking and unhooking your saw.



I do the same. works very well


----------



## arbor pro (Dec 1, 2008)

I use a 4' horse lead that I picked up at a farm supply store (see attached photo of similar product). It has a bull snap on one end and a carabiner-type snap on the other (not quite sure how to describe it). It has a bit of stretch so it's not jarring when I get the saw hung up or when I lower it into carry position after making a cut. It is not steel core so it can be cut through but I've never even knicked it.

I think it cost about $10 and has lasted 5 years thus far with little wear. Works great for me.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 5, 2008)

[/IMG][/IMG]here is what im using. if the bungy was 6in longer i would prolly use. i have updated the ms200 strap with somthin better but i dont have a pic. i like the stihl sash cord like in the last pic. i just cut off the ring and stuff the foin krab in there. the krab works the best for me cause of the endless hooking abillities. if i need 2 loose my saw in half a sec i just whack it too the lanyard. i must be pulled from the spar before i let go of my saw.


----------



## 046 (Dec 5, 2008)

don't like the looks of that ring on my 200T either...



appalachianarbo said:


> +1
> 
> Does anyone know at what force the ring on the back of 200T is supposed to break?


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 5, 2008)

the ring is plenty strong and even saw a 5ft man hang from it fer a sec or two and it didnt break


----------



## SustainableTree (Dec 15, 2008)

Cheapest thing I could find at the time I needed a new one!!! Maybe when I finally get a 200 I will spring for one of those fancy bungee ones!!!!!


----------



## JeffL (Dec 15, 2008)

I use the Sherrill lanyard with the ring and dog snap at the end, girth hitched onto the saw as well.

In MY short career, I've had the saw snatched from me once, piece snapped off the saw before it dragged me outta the tree. Scared the hell out of me, and that was due to simple inexperience and negligence. Was using a 3 cut on a big limb, when it should have been a notch or a snap cut. Undercut it, started the top cut a few inches further out (Norway Maple I believe), the piece snapped off, saw stuck in the kerf, and ripped the saw right out of my hands, scared the hell out of me, and its never happened since.


----------



## ozzy42 (Dec 17, 2008)

Rftreeman said:


> I use a home made lanyard, a piece of 1 wide webbing long enough to keep the saw below my feet and give me room to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent 2 in my time, both wouldn't run for nothing and it was 100 degrees and I'd had enough, the first was a Homelite Super 2 back in 1989 and the second was a stihl 026 that was scared of heights, both were totaled and the stihl was mine, the Homelite wasn't but I really dropped it if anyone asked...........lol





Hey ,i here you on that one. My uncle loved those cheap a$$ pull on micros
back in the day,until they got a few months on them, and would get [afraid of heights]. those saws would get so depressed,many of them JUMPED to their deaths. If you know what i mean?




Back to the saw lanyard thing....I use a homemade one with small rope about the size of small starter rope,but 3 pcs. braided ,strong but i'd like to think it would break if it were "saw snatched" by anything big enough to pull the saw from my hands,but will hold if i have to suddenly let go for some reason.


----------



## Thillmaine (Dec 24, 2008)

70 inch bungee yalex custom splice dby Nick Araya. I did the breakaway thing forever, I am 6'6" and it is a big no go fo rmy arm reach. Yalex breaks at 1000 lbs, and the bungee keeps it nice and tight, limiting snatch. It has a ring spliced in about 6 inches up from the loop at the end. This hangs on my old snap I took off my versatile and attached to my new kolibri. I broke the retainer part of the hook outy, so it just hangs with gravity. It does catch and fall sometimes, but for the conveneince of only needing one hand to grab the thing it make sit much easier. I will get pics in a few days..


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Dec 24, 2008)

A 3' piece of hemp with a spliced eye in one end that I put around the clip on the 192t and a small steel biner spliced onto the other end that goes onto the steel ring on my weaver saddle. When I am working the saw either hangs on the hemp or I can clip it onto my saddle with the big el cheapo HD aluminum carabiner that I put inbetween the webbing and leather padding on the harness. Uneventful and effective for years!

Treemandan said it best "This comes back to a pet peeve of mine on the reliance of safety gear at the expense of learning proper technique."


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 25, 2008)

Thillmaine said:


> 70 inch bungee yalex custom splice dby Nick Araya. I did the breakaway thing forever, I am 6'6" and it is a big no go fo rmy arm reach. Yalex breaks at 1000 lbs, and the bungee keeps it nice and tight, limiting snatch. It has a ring spliced in about 6 inches up from the loop at the end. This hangs on my old snap I took off my versatile and attached to my new kolibri. I broke the retainer part of the hook outy, so it just hangs with gravity. It does catch and fall sometimes, but for the conveneince of only needing one hand to grab the thing it make sit much easier. I will get pics in a few days..


let us get a pic or two of this custom rig nick whipped up fer ya!


----------

